# Oddities TV Show



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone else watch this show on Discovery Channel? Pretty interesting and creepy too  
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/oddities/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! There were some interesting things they were showing. I'd not seen that show before, but I'll be looking for it now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You're welcome....definitely check out the show!



scareme said:


> Wow! There were some interesting things they were showing. I'd not seen that show before, but I'll be looking for it now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I recently discovered that show and am now hooked. Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The show is still good. I don't know if I would have wanted a slice of diseased brain under glass like they found for Voltaire yeaterday but each to his own


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have become a fan of the show after seeing so many strange things...including the unique customers that enter the store. "Is that a straight jacket?"


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> I have become a fan of the show after seeing so many strange things...including the unique customers that enter the store. "Is that a straight jacket?"


LOL! Isn't Edgar a hoot? I was surprised he was creeped out by the lamp too. The world is just a big bowl of mixed nuts.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

what channal/time is this on? It looks so cool! I watching clips online yesterday and i must say, i saw stuff I would indeed want! and then some that I wouldn't....lol


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> LOL! Isn't Edgar a hoot? I was surprised he was creeped out by the lamp too. The world is just a big bowl of mixed nuts.


That's his name Haunti, Edgar! He sounds like the old actor Peter Lorre.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

I just saw several episodes on the Science Channel over the weekend, and I've got to say this is a great (and inspirational) show! I might just use my "Edgar" voice when I answer the door this year :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> what channal/time is this on? It looks so cool! I watching clips online yesterday and i must say, i saw stuff I would indeed want! and then some that I wouldn't....lol


It's on the Discovery channel. I guess it's on Saturdays? Not sure because I DVR it.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/oddities/about-show.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> what channal/time is this on? It looks so cool! I watching clips online yesterday and i must say, i saw stuff I would indeed want! and then some that I wouldn't....lol


It airs on both the Discovery Channel and the Science Channel. You would have to check local listings for air time in your area.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I just consciously realized this is in the off topic section...lol. We have an "oddities" section but "Oddities" isn't there...lol though it could go in horror, oddities, or off topic, it don't much matter, 'tis a bit funny though.


----------

